# TROUP COUNTY Lease 4-OPENINGS



## Dehunt (Aug 1, 2006)

1 member needed.                                    This property is north east Troup county about 6-8 miles from
 Hogansville exit off I-85. 
It is 380 ac. total. 1st year of this club.
220 ac. of pine thickets,hardwoods,and creek bottoms.
160 ac. of clear cut,with 1 year old planted pines.
Food plots are planted.Clover,wheat ,oats,rye,Brissicas,Rape,etc.
Excellent deer hunting.This is part of a Callaway lease.
Theres a 3500 ac. club across the road.Thats been Trophy
managed for about 10 years now. Theres been several 130" to 150" deer killed on that property.I know of one 140" 9-pt killed on this property that we are leasing.
We are going to have 8 total members.We have 7 now.
It will be a pin in board hunting lease.That way you can hunt the entire lease not just a private area.Troup is a QDM county.Must have at least 4 points on one side.
This is not a meat hunter or drinkers club.No drinking or camping allowed on the property. Serious sportsman only.
Will be allowed to bring 1 guest only.
Can show property if interested****DUES ARE $500.00 ****PM me with any questions. Contact if interested Billy 706-333-9885


----------



## 270 Sendero (Aug 1, 2006)

im sent


----------



## 270 Sendero (Aug 2, 2006)

left voice message


----------



## Dehunt (Oct 4, 2006)

*1 opening*

Have one opening.All the food plots are planted and are looking good.So there is no work to do just hunt.............


----------



## T_LAND (Oct 5, 2006)

*LEASE*

I WISHED I'D KNOW A WEEK AGO , I JUST PAID $700.00 AND THEY ARE JUST STARTING TO PLANT THE PLOTS.


----------



## Mauiboy (Oct 8, 2006)

*Lease Opening*

PM Sent


----------



## Dehunt (Oct 9, 2006)

*Club is Full Now..*

Thanks to all that were interested..........But now we are full......................


----------

